# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  واقعا برای 3 رشته تجربی چه ساعت مطاالعه ای مورد نیاز است؟؟

## Mr.mTf

زمان تست اختصاصی 


بخش دوم


زمان تست عمومی


زمان مطالعه اختصاصی


زمان مطالعه عمومی


خب کلش میشه 2400 که میانگین با 10 ساعت(میتونه یه روز 12 یا  13 و روز دیگه کمتر باشه) تو 240 روز تموم میشه و 37 روز اخر( 277 روز تا کنکور)هم به جمع بندی اختصاص داده میشه

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام داداش.

خیلی باحال نشستی حساب کردی و این قطعا خیلی به نفعته اما یه چیزی که هست اینه که این برنامه رو نمیشه روش نظر کلی داد چون سرعت مطالعه و حتی تست زنی هر نفر با یه

نفر دیگه فرق میکنه و ممکنه این ساعت مطالعه کم و زیاد بشه. اما این خیلی به درد اونایی میخوره که از الان ممکنه بگن وای دیر شروع کردمو و ..... ( خصوصا این تاپیک هایی که کم کم 

سر و کلش پیدا میشه که میگن تابستون رو از دست دادم حالا قبول میشم یا نه) :Yahoo (50):

----------


## zizo

آقا من خودم ناراحتم که چرا هی جواب ملت رو این شکلی می دم :Yahoo (105): شما ببخشین!
اما دوست دلبندم!آقا جان! هی نشین بشمر چند روز مونده!چند ساعت میشه!
همه ی این ساعت ها به آدمش بستگی داره.مثلا من درس زبانم قوی بود.هفته ای یک ربع براش وقت می ذاشتم.حالا اگه یه کسی بگه نه!حتما باید 3 ساعت وقت بذاری من عوضش می کنم؟
باید به توانایی های خودتون نگاه کنید.یه کسی با روزی 14 ساعت رتبه اش میشه هزار یه کسی با روزی 7 ساعت
یه کسی مثل من باید مثلا به جای هفته ای 10 ساعت زیست،20 ساعت زیست بخونه، یه کسی 10 ساعت هم براش زیاده
به این فکر نکن که فلان منبع خوبه!وای من که این منبعو ندارم!وای چقدر ساعت مطالعه ام کمه!وای چقدر قلم چی بد دادم!وای اصغر چقدر خوب داده!وای زهرا رو نیگا کن چقدر زیستش خوبه!
بابا بشین بخون!فقط و فقط و فقط بخون

----------


## Mr.mTf

> آقا من خودم ناراحتم که چرا هی جواب ملت رو این شکلی می دمشما ببخشین!
> اما دوست دلبندم!آقا جان! هی نشین بشمر چند روز مونده!چند ساعت میشه!
> هن


قسمت جالب ماجرا اونجاست که شما با این روحیات دختری   :Yahoo (4):  
هدف اصلی تاپیک گفتن اینکه 1-وقت هست
2-نیازی به جر دادن خودتون نیست 
باید روزی 15 ساعت بخونم تا موفق شم؟
3-اصول کلی پیدا کردن زمان مطالعه برا اون دو هفته بین ازمون ها 

پ.ن:من دیگه ریپلای ای در این پست نخواهم داشت

----------


## zizo

> قسمت جالب ماجرا اونجاست که شما با این روحیات دختری   
> هدف اصلی تاپیک گفتن اینکه 1-وقت هست
> 2-نیازی به جر دادن خودتون نیست 
> باید روزی 15 ساعت بخونم تا موفق شم؟
> 3-اصول کلی پیدا کردن زمان مطالعه برا اون دو هفته بین ازمون ها 
> 
> پ.ن:من دیگه ریپلای ای در این پست نخواهم داشت


نوکرتم حاجی!حالا قهر نکن بابا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Amin-jh

> نوکرتم حاجی!حالا قهر نکن بابا


شما جنسیتو فک کنم اشتباه زدی  :Yahoo (21): 

ر.ا: واقعا نمیدونم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khaan

اصلا تحلیل در مورد زمان درست نیست. من خیلی از تست های الگو رو ندیده ردش میکردم میرفت چون معلوم بود با کنکور فعلی سازش ندارن و نکته جدیدی هم توشون نیست. 
بهتره شما هم اینکارو بکنین در مورد همه درس ها

----------


## fatemeh96

واسه من یکی که این محاسبات درست نیست؛

مثلا  من تستای احتمال شاید 30 ثانیه ای حل بشن ولی تست مقاطع 5 دیقه ؛
و اینکه تستی 3 دقیقه هم درست نیست چون یعنی واقعا نیم ساعت اول خوندن شما با نیم ساعت دوم سرعت مطالعه یکیه؟
یا مثلا سرعت مطالعه ی شما تو 10 صب با 11 شب یکیه؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

نه این طوری نیست /اینو نگا کن 

چــگـونـه بـرنـامه ریــزی کــنـم ؟ ( علیرضا آروین )

----------


## POOYAE

طرف اومد ثواب کنه کباب شد :Yahoo (21):  استاتر تاپیک قصدش این بود که بگه زمان هنوز هست و میشه کل کتابها رو خوند و قصد دیگری نداشت  :Yahoo (4):  نمیدونم چرا دوستان هر کدوم یه تحلیلی داشتن

----------


## amirdostaneh

> بابا مردیم هز بس درمورد ساعت مطالعه حرف زدید و تاپیک بیرون دادید
> به نظر من نباید رو این چیزا توجه کنی. باید رو خدفت متمرکزبشی و هر رتبه ای که لازم داری رو بیاری. برای رتبه زیر هزار باید روزی ۷ یا ۸ ساعت بخونی
> برای زیر ۵۰۰ حداقل ۱۰ ساعت. و برای ۲۰۰ باید ۱۰ تا ۱۲ ساعت بخونی.
> البته ساعتارو زیاد گفتم که کسانی با کمترین ضریب هوشی هم رتبه رو بیارن.
> آخه وقتی یه روستایی رتبه ۲ تجربیرو میاره چرا ما نتونیم. چی از اون کمتر داریم. مطمئنا همت و ایمان کافی به خدا و خودمون رو نداریم.
> 
> 
> *طولانی شد ولی همشو بخونی برات خوبه*


داداش داری اشتباه میزنی اگه اینطوری باشه که هرکس 10 ساعت به بالا خوند یعنی زیر 500 نه دیگه بستگی به شخصش داره

----------


## Majid9731

> داداش داری اشتباه میزنی اگه اینطوری باشه که هرکس 10 ساعت به بالا خوند یعنی زیر 500 نه دیگه بستگی به شخصش داره


fcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxn  xcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvn  xfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsd  afddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafdd  sfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcxnxcfcxnxcvnxfsdafddsfcx  nxc

----------


## ashkin0098

> 2-نیازی به جر دادن خودتون نیست 
> باید روزی 15 ساعت بخونم تا موفق شم؟


احسنتم :Yahoo (111): 
و من الله توفیق :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> منم اینو اول گفتم
> هنینجوری یه ساعتی گفتم که اگه یه آدم بر فرض خنگ هم بود که خدا رو شکر همه ایرانیا باهوشن دیگه نگه چرا کم گفتی
> *به نظر من آدم وقتی میتونه موفق بشه که دو برابر توانش یا حتی سه برابر تلاش کنه و سختیارو تحمل کنه*


حرفت درسته ولی بستگی به شخصش داره

----------

